# Favourite lens



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Something for a Friday....
for all you dslr owners out there(and 35mm film, and medium format) what is your favourite lens you own, if you only had one lens to choose from you would have that one


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

My Nikon 50mm 1.4 :thumb:

Have had some really good results from it.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always liked wide angles, had a 28mm Zuiko on my Olympus OM10 (among other lenses) and loved that. When I got into digital witchcraft with an EOS 450D I wanted, and needed, an ultra wide angle so went for the Sigma 10-20, and I love it. It has been on the front of the camera since the day it arrived, the kit 18-55 has yet to be used.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheapest lens I own - the Canon 50mm F1.8


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmm not really sure yet. I would love a 105mm prime with reasonably close focusing though!


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

EddieB said:


> Cheapest lens I own - the Canon 50mm F1.8


 Snap my fav too, pin sharp even if it does feel like a toy. Love it..


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

My favourite lens from an ease of use POV is my AF-S 35mm f1.8.

Although, I love the focal length and bokek of my 135mm f2, it's colour rendering and CA is terrible. It's also a sod to MF. But, get it right and it is :thumb:

The 55-200VR is a bit meh tbh. It takes a nice enough image but that's about it. 

I'm after a Nikkor 85mm f1.4D. It's my screen saver as an incentive to save for it.


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Although, I love the focal length and bokek of my 135mm f2, it's colour rendering and CA is terrible. It's also a sod to MF. But, get it right and it is :thumb:


Ahh.. is this the Nikon version because my Canon L version is a great lens and I have no problem with colour(bit of a dig at Nikon, did you notice it! )but my favourite lens of the moment is the Canon EF 100mm f2.8L Macro IS USM, absolutely beautiful, great portrait lens fast-ish focus and ridiculously sharp even fully open, image stabilisation even better now ....and its a macro!!!


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Out of what I own, my Siggy 70-200 2.8 :thumb: very very closly followed by the Nikon 35mm 1.8.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

my tamron 90mm macro is my fav. the clarity is astounding.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nikon 50mm f1.8

It's very fast and very sharp, everyone seems to love the photos taken with this thing! 
This kinda stuff works well with it;










as do portraits.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Lloyd , What effect have you put on that ? Assuming its not straight out of the camera !

My fave has gotta be the 50mm 1.8 too.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

robz said:


> Lloyd , What effect have you put on that ? Assuming its not straight out of the camera !
> 
> My fave has gotta be the 50mm 1.8 too.


I just edited the colour balance using the option under the same name in Photoshop. :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the most used is my 50/2.8 macro. Don't know about favourite, though; need to check out the new toy turning up Monday next week first 

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

80mm Carl Zeiss Planar on the Hasselblad, lovely bit of glass, swiftly followed by the 85mm f1.4D, thats a cracking bit of glass I can't really be without now.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

nicks500 said:


> Ahh.. is this the Nikon version because my Canon L version is a great lens and I have no problem with colour(bit of a dig at Nikon, did you notice it! )but my favourite lens of the moment is the Canon EF 100mm f2.8L Macro IS USM, absolutely beautiful, great portrait lens fast-ish focus and ridiculously sharp even fully open, image stabilisation even better now ....and its a macro!!!


Not quite,

It's a Manual Focus 135mm from the 70's.

The Nikkor 135mm f2 DC is one of the sharpest lenses about and WAY out of my price range.

I am saving for the 85mm f1.4D atm. I WANT this lens' capabilities.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Cheapest lens I own - the Canon 50mm F1.8


:thumb:

Although I'd love to get an ultra wide lens sometime soon, as I think that would be fun to work with.


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> I am saving for the 85mm f1.4D atm. I WANT this lens' capabilities.


Now if we are talking about wants I want this lens

Canon EF 200mm f2.0 L IS USM absolutely over the top performance and at £4900 its a snip, I should rent it first before I buy it just in case... and also I wouldnt mind this Canon EF 24mm f1.4L II USM and one of these Canon EF 50mm f1.2L then I promise I will not buy any more


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, right; LBA is uncurable except through bank managers and divorce courts 

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

nicks500 said:


> Now if we are talking about wants I want this lens
> 
> Canon EF 200mm f2.0 L IS USM absolutely over the top performance and at £4900 its a snip, I should rent it first before I buy it just in case... and also I wouldnt mind this Canon EF 24mm f1.4L II USM and one of these Canon EF 50mm f1.2L then I promise I will not buy any more


Actually, If we are talking that kind of want. The Nikon Equivalent to that is spectacular too.

Like comparing Red and White grapes i suppose though


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

If i had only one, it would be my trusty Canon 24-70 f/2.8L USM as an all-around lens, if i had another, the 70-200 f/2.8L IS would get the spot if it you didn't need to be at least 1.4 meters away lol.

As far as i love my Sigma 10-20mm, there's way to much distorsion for daily use, but it's great for some cool portraiture... ^^


----------

